# My 'New' 40+ year old rig



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Doug Smith, Weights & Hooks Unlimited took my old bottom dropper rig with a Penn Senator and cleaned it up replaced the rollers and guides, did some fancy wrapping and epoxy work.








































It looks so good I took my smokepole down and hung the rod on the wall in the BSH.

You can reach Doug at [email protected]


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nice Tom.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

new life to old favorite wish we could do that with our bodies !


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Beautiful! PM sent.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Now I want to see fish pics!


----------

